# Ultimatehostings | SSD-Cache KVM | OpenVZ | 1Gbps Port | Dallas & Turkey | $7.00/Mo



## ultimatehostings (Jan 3, 2014)

*We wish everyone a very happy new year! The first 15 orders will get double disk space and RAM/Vswap, you can also select other plans listed on our site and receive a 50% discount by using the coupon code **WELCOME **just contact sales after ordering.*

*[KVM]*

*Dallas Texas, Incero*

CPU : Xeon E5-2620 @ 2.10GHz | RAM : 128 GB | HDD : 2 x 240GB SSD + 4 x 4TB | Port 1Gbps

*[OpenVZ]*

*Turkey, Radore*

CPU : Xeon E31230 @ 3.20GHz | RAM : 32 GB | HDD : 2 x 4TB | Port : 1Gbps

*All plans include*

• INSTANT SETUP!

• 24/7 Support

• No long term contracts

• SolusVM VPS Management Portal

• Unlimited Reboots/Reinstalls

• Root Access

• Raid Based Storage

*LETKVM*

75 GB Raid 10 Disk Space

2 GB RAM / 2 GB vswap

4 CPU Cores

1 TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps

2 IPV4

$7.00/Month

*Order Now*

*LETOVZ*

100 GB Raid Based Storage

2 GB RAM / 2 GB Burst

1 TB Bandwidth on 1Gbps port

4 CPU Cores

2 IPV4

$7.00/Month

*Order Now*

*Test IP's*

*Dallas* : 23.227.189.2 | *Turkey* : 31.210.106.34


*Payment Methods* : PayPal


*Email* : [email protected] | *Helpdesk* : https://secure.ultimatehostings.com


----------

